# Dart frogs and brita filter water



## Duey (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi

Im currently using RO water for my dart frogs but was curious about whether using water filtered through a britta filter would be ok.

Anyone got any ideas


Cheers


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It's what I use.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I read that brita filter is bad because it is filtered through carbon and it causes their back legs to stop working. i know i bookmarked the page so i will check. but i know it is not recommended


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

i found it!

this covers everything on the perfect water for amphibians

Caudata Culture Articles - Bottled Water for Amphibians


----------

